# Some daily sites to check out.



## WestGaJohn (Feb 12, 2012)

I saw where someone started a thread about what guys are finding on clearance & I thought I would throw out a couple of sites that I check out daily & hope that others might be able to use 'em or add to the list.

www.camofire.com
www.sportsmansgeardaily.com
www.gearhog.com
http://www.huntoutdoordeals.com


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks,....Another way for me to spend my money


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 24, 2012)

I've bought some stuff from this site. They sell 2nds & closeouts. 
They've got hunting, fishing, camping, and lots of outdoor clothing.
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/


----------

